# 92 Stanza XE engine movement under torque



## Larry Runnels (Dec 17, 2004)

My daughter's 92 Stanza xe engine has begun rolling backqward under torque to such an extent that the ac belts loosen and squeal/ burn. I am not sure if this is a broken/ cracked engine/ transmission mount, some other bushing, or a loose or broken fastener. I changed the head/ valves, chain about a year ago, requiring lots of movement, jacking, loosening/ retightening of engine and transmission to refit the pan etc. any idea which mount this might be? I have changed the front, top driver's side mount. Is there a trick to adjusting the several belts that compensates for the torque roll?
Larry Runnels


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Larry Runnels said:


> My daughter's 92 Stanza xe engine has begun rolling backqward under torque to such an extent that the ac belts loosen and squeal/ burn. I am not sure if this is a broken/ cracked engine/ transmission mount, some other bushing, or a loose or broken fastener. I changed the head/ valves, chain about a year ago, requiring lots of movement, jacking, loosening/ retightening of engine and transmission to refit the pan etc. any idea which mount this might be? I have changed the front, top driver's side mount. Is there a trick to adjusting the several belts that compensates for the torque roll?
> Larry Runnels


I don't know much about that engine but it sounds to me like the torque mount which is up front is broken or the rear mount is broken..or worn out. My wifes prizm bucks like hell in reverse cause of a bad rear mount....but it doesn't affect it going forward. 

With nissan engineering the rear mount could be giving problems. The first place to look is all the mounts.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Nissan uses a rubber insert on the mount. Most likely if a mount is bad it is the lower rear mount this mount has the most stress and deteriorates. The belt squeling or burning may be them just needing replacement but also check the pulleys for any damage / wobble.

Troy


----------



## Larry Runnels (Dec 17, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Nissan uses a rubber insert on the mount. Most likely if a mount is bad it is the lower rear mount this mount has the most stress and deteriorates. The belt squeling or burning may be them just needing replacement but also check the pulleys for any damage / wobble.
> 
> Troy


Thanks, I'll take a look. That seemed a likely possibility but was hard to see from underneath. I found a place that has just the rubber, so that tells you something. Larry


----------

